# How do I fix this?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Painted my exterior doors with all my interior doors when I remodeled a few years ago. It was late but I sprayed and reinstalled anyway. Humidity or dew must have been to much, paint started to peel months after. 

It's time to make them pretty again but I don't know how to do it with out ending up with the same problem because not all the paint peeled off. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Option 1: Sell the house.
Option 2: Hire a professional
Option 3: Peel Block


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Sand, prime, paint.

We have had this with the factory primer before. We scuff and prime again.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd do what Dan said. But, I would spot prime/spray the areas first where the paints peeled off to try and build that area up a little. then prime the whole door with a bonding primer. Then paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Painted my exterior doors with all my interior doors when I remodeled a few years ago. It was late but I sprayed and reinstalled anyway. Humidity or dew must have been to much, paint started to peel months after.
> 
> It's time to make them pretty again but I don't know how to do it with out ending up with the same problem because not all the paint peeled off.
> 
> Thoughts?


Based on your pic (looks like metal door)... Chemical stripper and/or heat gun, sand, wash (dry completely with cotton towels), prime and then paint...

For optimal result... Do it on a day when it didn't rain the day before and you don't expect it to the next day and when the temps are 72 degrees or less... if you can do it in the garage away from fluctuating temps, and let it dry in there the better...


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

How could he possibly sell? Have you seen that door? Who is going to want to buy that dump?

Spencer I'll give you like 30k for the place I mean come on look at the work I have to do!


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

It may feel dry to the touch but latex enamel painted over properly prepared surfaces too near sunset can re-wet itself (paint film) overnight. That doesn't help with the adhesion process. Uneven drying of the paint film. 

If you painted latex over oil without a primer...you're screwed.
If that is the case, cover it with a pigmented shellac primer first. That gives you you're best chance for reasonable success.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Scrape off all loose paint, sand lightly, Zinsser oil primer, let completely dry, and 2 coats of paint.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

You guys are over thinking this just buy a new door!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Test other areas. See if it scrapes/scratches, peels easily. Might think about stripping it all off. Prep work is everything. Need a good bonder first. 


Good luck.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

SectorSecurity said:


> You guys are over thinking this just buy a new door!


In the end it would be a lot cheaper/faster.
About 10 years ago I had someone get a door painted at a body shop, still looks great today. No idea of cost though.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Sell it in on Craigslist for $200 and get a new one for $100.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

If it's a door not subject to a dog clawing at it to get in, or other abuses, just hard coat it with pigmented shellac which will act as a hard "turtle shell", then coat it with the hardest oil enamel you can find. I've had success with this on wrongly painted trim that isn't subject to a lot of abuse, and where it was too much hassle to strip it all off.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I looked into getting replacement doors from the same lumber yard/vendor. I was thinking that they wanted like $180/door. I have 4 doors that all have this problem. I should just write the dang check and be done with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Then paint them again and hope it doesn't peel again?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've run into that before and lightly hit the flat surface with the RO and a sanding block for the profiles-being careful not to go to metal 

You may find an air nozzle w 125psi will remove the paint...leaving paint flakes throughout the yard though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

The paint isn't exploding off the trim, it's just not adhering worth a damn. Priming it with a hard pigmented shellac and a couple of hard enamel finish coats might do the trick...IF...the doors aren't subject to a lot of wear and tear. If they do get wear and tear, you need to get new doors because the labor and materials cost of stripping them will be near the cost of replacement. So stripping them is out of the question. Besides the stripper will start to eat into the good foundation paint which will create a nightmare. You could sandblast them with a soft abrasive, which would take off the faulty top coat easily. That's too time consuming tho. Time is money.

Anyways, to the OP_...hehe...what did we learn here?


----------



## marinerito (Oct 1, 2008)

Sand ,Primer ,Enamel


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Spence, two questions. What is the door composition and is it peeling on both sides ?

Caslons method makes sense. 


And........why don't you just hire a painter to fix it ?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not rocket science... sand,prime,paint.


----------

